# MoneySense April 2014 Small Stocks, Large potential



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

MoneySense April 2014 edition has 100 stocks around the 1-3 dollars mark.

50 stocks have Value and Growth at A//B levels and the bottom 50 have A-C values

Anyone ever though of throwing a 1k at maybe 20 of these stocks (9.95 fee)
20k + (200 fees to buy) ?

Then sitting and holding for a few years...

maybe half would be losers, but the other half could be gold

This is where the likes of ACQ.to was born  where did that Jungle guy go, we need some more stocks like that!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to get cold called in the past from all sorts of schemes pumping inexpensive stocks. Usually price reflects unproven business strategy, and so the promoter discounts to try to hoover in cash to grow the venture. 

Good stocks, while not immune to risk , are generally expensive for(mostly) sound reasons.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

SheaButters said:


> MoneySense April 2014 edition has 100 stocks around the 1-3 dollars mark.
> 
> 50 stocks have Value and Growth at A//B levels and the bottom 50 have A-C values
> 
> ...


Me personally... would prefer to put more money in a few I really liked and had long term value.. that said, did you see the fully published list? I cannot locate in on Money sense.com


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes I saw it, it was delivered on Thursday last week in the mail to subscribers. Should be on news stands very shortly! You can't find any of MoneySense's GOOD stuff on the internet, without paying.

MoneySense has lovely schemes, I wish they had ETFs haha

MoneySense ALL-STARs
MoneySense Top 50-100 cheap stocks


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Shea,

You know that those lovely schemes are mostly written by Norm Rothery. He has his own website at http://www.ndir.com/ 

I've toyed with the idea of subscribing to his "Rothery Report" but never pulled the trigger. If I remember correctly, it was quite expensive, but I think Rothery is a pretty trustworthy source (and no, I have no affiliation with his website)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> MoneySense April 2014 edition has 100 stocks around the 1-3 dollars mark.
> Anyone ever though of throwing a 1k at maybe 20 of these stocks (9.95 fee)
> Then sitting and holding for a few years...


Right, but that is not the strategy recommended by the author himself (Norm Rothery).
The recommended strategy is to buy equal parts at the start of the year, and sell at the end of the year.
Then re-buy the next set of picks the following Jan.

And BTW, that list is in the Jan 2014 issue, not the April.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> Right, but that is not the strategy recommended by the author himself (Norm Rothery).
> The recommended strategy is to buy equal parts at the start of the year, and sell at the end of the year.
> Then re-buy the next set of picks the following Jan.
> 
> And BTW, that list is in the Jan 2014 issue, not the April.


You're talking about the ~10 AllStar Stocks in Jan

I made the topic on the 100 small stocks between 1 and 3 dollars listed in the April 2014

There is no strategy for them, just listed a bunch he thinks could grow, or produce income and rated them

I just enjoy to read his schemes and wonder about them... I said he could have 2 different ETFS
1. allstars
2. cheap 1-3$ stocks

I'd probably buy into both


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

One look @ the title of this thread' & run should run from small stocks as fast as possible. This bull is getting old the biggest of the big stocks perform the best near the end of a bull market. The horned one is sick as the corrections get smaller & smaller as investors have learned to buy on the dips. They have plugged the hole so the horned one can not let go of its BS @ some point the **** will break it will be a stinker for the bulls.

Just like in a parabolic advance the corrections get smaller & smaller as the market tops, so do the corrections in a rising ending diagonal triangle get smaller & smaller as everyone gets long


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ponderling said:


> ... Good stocks, while not immune to risk , are generally expensive for(mostly) sound reasons.


Generally ... though there are also general reasons for good stocks to be inexpensive as well.

Examples include a limited track record, a new business model that is not understood yet, being too small to meet the larger exchange requirements or not being popular/profitable for the main stream analysts (ex. how does company with forty plus years of profitability with one loss quarter trade for $12).

The trick is sifting the wheat from the chaff.


Cheers


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Valuation is more important than quality. Buying 'quality' companies at high valuations is a recipe for poor returns.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> 1. Valuation is more important than quality.
> 2. Buying 'quality' companies at high valuations is a recipe for poor returns.


*1.* It's quality value for me.
*2.* +1. I have missed a few good opportunities with this in mind, as some kept growing & growing, but I just can't buy without a solid margin of safety.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Quality is nice, but valuation is key.


----------



## Kropew (Nov 24, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Valuation is more important than quality. Buying 'quality' companies at high valuations is a recipe for poor returns.


You need to read Phillip Fisher...


----------

